# Nigeria-Betrug fordert Todesopfer



## Heiko (22 Februar 2003)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/030222_01.php

Das geht zu weit - auch wenn das Todesopfer nur indirekt durch den SPAM kommt...


----------



## AmiRage (22 Februar 2003)

"bekannte" nicht "bekannet"

"finden Sie zum Beispiel hier" ...??? Fehlt da ein Link/Punkt oder ähnliches?

"Letzte Bearbeitung: 25.01.2003 - 22:39 Uhr" ...???

Nachtrag: 25.01.2003 steht anscheinend überall unter den Artikeln.


----------



## Heiko (22 Februar 2003)

Nimm nen Farbmonitor. Dann siehst Du auch, dass der Link unter dem *hier* liegt.


----------



## AmiRage (22 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm nen Farbmonitor. Dann siehst Du auch, dass der Link unter dem *hier* liegt.


Jetzt vielleicht, eben war da nichts.  :roll:


----------



## Heiko (22 Februar 2003)

Doch, war er. Von Anfang an. Vielleicht hat das Ziel nicht gestimmt, aber da war er auf jeden Fall


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Februar 2003)

[quote="AmiRage
"Letzte Bearbeitung: 25.01.2003 - 22:39 Uhr" ...???

Nachtrag: *25.01.2003 steht* anscheinend überall unter den Artikeln.[/quote]


Kombiniere:

*Da war das Forum endlich wieder online.*


----------



## DieBorg (23 Februar 2003)

Ich liebe Diskussionen um Knallharte Fakten, aber wo wären wir ohne die lieben Nebenkriegsschauplätze 0


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Februar 2003)

@ DieBorg

Nebenkriegschauplätze sind wichtig. Denn mit Scharmützel am Rande verwirren wir die Heerführer und Kundschafter der anderen Seite.

Sie müssen viel lesen, das kostet Zeit und Zeit kostet Geld.


----------

